# What model Marzocchi is this?



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I picked this up the other day and have narrowed it down to either an XC400 or XC500. Does any one know if theres any way to tell the difference? The serial number is 324993 which makes it a 1993 model. Are seals still available? I don't have a project to put it on yet, but I always thought the ano legs looked cool so I grabed it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I don't know the model or if seals are available or if it's any good...but I'm also diggin the BLUE !


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

XC500

The XC500 had an adjuster with 4 steps at that place. 6 steps for XC600 and XC700. They also have a crown with bolts at the back.

The XC400 hadn't an adjuster at all.

XC400 =>










XC500 =>










XC700 & DH3 =>










A little more contect you find => overhere

On the seals: I see NOS Marzocchi spares coming up on German eBay regularly

I also understood Marzocchi in Italy still services them, what is quite unique. Other makes want you through away your stuff in a year or 2


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Looks like xc500 it is. Good thing I can read German...kind of.:thumbsup: Is there any major difference between the 500 and the 600? I was able to find a manual for a 600 but nothing yet on the 500.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Muddybudy,

Seems you're not only capable in speaking German, but also Dutch. It is in Dutch. 

On the forks: So far I never opened one of my Marzocchis. Hence I can't tell much on internal situation of one, not to speak of difference XC500 vs XC600. BUT at least something must be different! Maybe not significant, but the the adjuster for XC600 offers 6 settings, instead of 4 for the XC500.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Marzocchi serial numbers had nothing to do with model years back that. That fork really was simply the 324993 one produced since they began producing mtb suspension forks in about 1991 (their first one was the Marzocchi Star Fork).


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

When I said I can read German, I was refering to being able to go to German Ebay. Reading through the ads though there are quite a few words that appear to be the same as or very similar to the German words.


----------

